# No Love For Paddy's Brewery?



## SanDiegoBrewer (19/1/11)

After moving to Sydney from San Diego CA. 7 weeks ago, I have immersed myself in all of what Sydney breweries and bottle shops have to offer. I have tried almost every beer I could get my hand on and been to every brewery in a few km. range. I did lots of homework and have books on OZ breweries and continually search the net for brewery info. It took some work to find much press and info on Paddy's Brewing Co. I went out to Paddy's a few weeks ago and was shocked and amazed on the variety and quality of the beers. Yes, it's not your typical brew pub atmosphere, but when you can catch Gerard the brewer, he will make you feel like you're at a craft brew heaven. He is an experienced veteran of the craft beer movement and knows his stuff. Paddy's is by far the best bang for your buck. 3 dollar schooner's on fridays and not too much more any other day, It's the best deal for great beer that I have found. Most boutique pubs are charging triple the price and serving beers from the next state over that have been treated and handled like shit. What gives? Why aren't there more people and pubs supporting this great brewery? From the most refreshing Pilsner to a Chocolate Porter and a deeply complex Saison. Paddy's beers are top notch in Sydney. Serious craft beer enthusiasts and beer nerds like myself should be supporting and drinking Paddy's beers!


----------



## sm0902 (19/1/11)

From all I've heard and read - wish I'd made the trip to Paddy's before heading north.

Next time I'm in Sydney I'll make a point of dropping in.


----------



## pbrosnan (19/1/11)

Thanks for the info SDB, I'll check it out next time I'm over. Just out of interest how does the local craft beer scene compare to the US on a quality, variety and price basis?


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (20/1/11)

Don't get us wrong we all love Paddy's and hold it true to our hearts. Its only handicap is its distance from the CBD, I can only speak for myself I work on the lower North Shore after friday drinks we tend to kick on in the city I can convince people to come with me to Harts, Red Oak or the Lord Nelson line but out west to go Paddy's your dreaming. Its pretty much a place that I can only go if I am organised am and going with other beer lovers as its outside of everyones "cmnfort zone" for my day to day regime the train out to Flemington kills it.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (20/1/11)

Funny this thread has come up - my new years resolution was to go to the markets for fresh produce more often, and use it as an excuse for drinking craft beer at Paddy's before noon.


----------



## hewy (20/1/11)

Gerard brews a great beer agreed... I certainly don't get there anywhere near as much as I would like and that is mainly due to it's location. 

Gerard has been working hard to increase peoples awareness of the brewery with the Brewers Market Festival which draws a lot of people but whether they make the trip for Paddys alone, who knows... it's a real shame because there is great beer out there but not enough people drinking it!


----------



## SanDiegoBrewer (20/1/11)

Yeap, Fair enough, it is a bit of a trip to get out there from the CBD for afterwork drinks. And you are supporting the craft breweries.  We should get some AHB'ers to meet up there for weekend beers. 




sydneyhappyhour said:


> Don't get us wrong we all love Paddy's and hold it true to our hearts. Its only handicap is its distance from the CBD, I can only speak for myself I work on the lower North Shore after friday drinks we tend to kick on in the city I can convince people to come with me to Harts, Red Oak or the Lord Nelson line but out west to go Paddy's your dreaming. Its pretty much a place that I can only go if I am organised am and going with other beer lovers as its outside of everyones "cmnfort zone" for my day to day regime the train out to Flemington kills it.


----------



## matho (20/1/11)

The one time i went to paddy's was when the wife wanted to go to the markets there, so we stopped in for lunch before we walked around the markets. The beers are excellent, the pub has that great aussie pub feel to it and the food was good and was at a great price. The couple of beers i had really took the edge off walking around the markets, when we make the trip back to the markets i'm defantly dropping back in.

cheers matho


----------



## barls (20/1/11)

SanDiegoBrewer said:


> Yeap, Fair enough, it is a bit of a trip to get out there from the CBD for afterwork drinks. And you are supporting the craft breweries.  We should get some AHB'ers to meet up there for weekend beers.


actually the last isb meeting was a t paddys just before Christmas. so we do get out there occasionally. must go and visit gerard again soon


----------



## The Pope (20/1/11)

Giving it a go tomorrow (just for a quick 1 or 2) before checking out the markets for a large stockpot...


----------



## Jim_Levet (29/1/11)

Not alot of love............maybe we could be just good friends!

James


----------



## BitterBulldog (4/2/11)

I went to the first brewers market there & loved the paddys beers. 

It just seems to be out of place there at the markets, where i just envision Tooheys New drinking fork lift drivers emptying kegs & the craft stuff going to waste.

Maybe Gerard can move the pub to Chatswood


----------



## Bribie G (4/2/11)

I can understand the basic problem with Paddys. There's a similar situation in Brisbane with everyone raving on about the Platform Bar which is bang in the CBD - which I don't really enjoy going to except for BABBs or AHB meet-ups and functions. Yet up the hill is the International Hotel at Spring Hill which always serves a presentable Pilsener, an APA, a wheat beer and an Irish Red for $5 in a decent pint glass, brewed by their German brewer Rudi, while the Platform Bar only serves silly little Schmiddies for $7 or $8 and nearly all of it interstate stuff. A couple of times I've specified a pint and received a rude attitude. FFS why can't I go into a pub and get a pint of beer? In fact when I'm going to said meetups I usually have a couple of full pints of JS Amber or GA at the Whistle stop bar upstairs (the VB pub) and then saunter on down to the Platform bar and just have a token schmiddy or two at the most. 

Whenever I mention the International, guys say either "gotta go there some day" or "went there ages ago, not a bad place". With city pubs it seems to be a case of position position position. Actually the free Spring Hill loop bus from the corner up the road from Central station drops you off across the road from the International and runs every fifteen minutes or so.


----------



## RdeVjun (4/2/11)

BribieG said:


> Actually the free Spring Hill loop bus from the corner up the road from Central station drops you off across the road from the International and runs every fifteen minutes or so.


Thanks for the tip Bribie! That's been in the back of my mind and I've been meaning to find out if there's one of those buses doing the rounds- I'll probably give that a whirl next week but certainly the following one. B)
Agree too about PB, I prefer the SH International with the $5 pints.


----------



## Jim_Levet (4/2/11)

evil_spirits said:


> Giving it a go tomorrow (just for a quick 1 or 2) before checking out the markets for a large stockpot...



On Saturday mornings there is a huge 2nd hand/trash & treasure type of market in the under cover parking on the railway side of the markets. Great value & always something brewing related to be found. I scored a 45 litre corny keg there for $20 about 5 years back.
Have fun & remember to haggle
Jimbo


----------

